# [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks



## McZonk (22. August 2010)

*[Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Nutzer einer Grafikkarte aus dem Hause AMD schauen **wenn es um die Berechnung der aufwendigen Partikeleffekte auf der GPU geht **bislang in die Röhre, ist die Phys-APEX doch nur auf Grafikkarten aus dem Hause Nvidia lauffähig. Heute wollen wir uns kurz anschauen, wie man trotz AMD-Grafikkarte dennoch in den Genuss von den hübschen Physik- und Partikeleffekten kommen kann, indem man eine Nvidia-Grafikkare als reine PhysX-Karte einbaut und konfiguriert.*



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*Überblick:*


Welche Grafikkarte kann ich als PhysX-Karte einsetzen?
Empfehlungen für PhysX-Karten
Brauche ich zwingend 16 PCI-Express-Lanes, oder gehen auch 8?
AMD- und Nvidia-Grafikkarte gleichzeitig nutzen, so geht es. _Step-by-Step_.
Was bringt GPU-PhysX im Vergleich zur CPU?
PhysX Partikel bleiben nicht liegen: Die Lösung. *NEU!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

​*Welche Grafikkarte kann ich als PhysX-Karte einsetzen?
*Grundsätzlich eignet sich jede Nvidia-Grafikkarte *ab der GeForce-8-Serie* *mit mindestens 32 Recheneinheiten (Shadern)* und *mindestens 256 MB* eigenem Grafikspeicher. Eine Übersicht aller GPUs mit PhysX-Support bietet Nvidia hier.

​*Empfehlungen für PhysX-Karten
*Als ausreichend Leistungsstark und empfehlenswert haben sich folgende Grafikkarten erwiesen:

Geforce 9600 GT (z.B. Referenzdesign, gebraucht im Marktplatz)
Geforce 8800/9800 GT (z.B. gebrauchte 8800GT/512 mit alternativem Kühler im Marktplatz oder Gigabyte 9800 GT passiv ab 120 Eur)
Geforce 9800 GTX (z.B. gebraucht über Marktplatz mit alternativem Kühler)
Geforce GT 240 (z.B. Zotac GT 240 Zone Edition, passiv, ab rund 90 Eur)
​*Brauche ich zwingend 16 PCI-Express-Lanes, oder gehen auch 8?
*Sollte Euer Maiboard nicht zwei mal 16 Lanes für die Grafikkarten bereitstellen können, ist dies nicht weiter schlimm, denn auch jeweils 8 Lanes für die Render- und PhysX-Karte reichen aus und bremsen die Leistung kaum ein.

Die PhysX-Karte kommt zudem ohne weiteren Leitungseinbruch auch noch mit vier Lanes aus, wie hier nachzulesen ist. Daher kann es ratsam sein, sich vor der Montage der Karte im Handbuch des Mainboards schlau zu lesen, ob sich anstelle der 8/8x- auch eine 16/4x-Konfiguration erreichen lässt. Beim Asus Maximus III Formula ist dies zum Beispiel über den obersten und untersten PCIe-Express-16x-Slot möglich.

​*AMD- und Nvidia-Grafikkarte gleichzeitig nutzen, so geht es. Step-by-Step.**
*Kommen wir nun zum Eingemachten, der Montage und Einrichtung/Konfiguration des AMD/Nvidia-PhysX-Gepsanns.

*Schritt 1: *Voraussetzungen erfüllen:
- Als Betriebssystem muss Windows 7 eingesetzt werden
- Die PhysX-Karte muss PhysX-tauglich sein (s. oben)
- Die AMD-Grafikkarte ist primäre Renderkarte und an den Bildschirm angeschlossen

*Schritt 2: *Software/Treiber besorgen
- aktuellen AMD-Treiber passend für die Grafikkarte/das Betriebssystem herunterladen und installieren
- aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber passend für die Grafikkarte/das Betriebssystem herunterladen
- PhysX Patch herunterladen (Direktlink: aktuell 1.04ff, Homepage)
- GPU-Z herunterladen

*Schritt 3:* Nvidia-Grafikkarte einbauen
- PC herunterfahren und stromlos machen
- richtigen Slot wählen: für die Renderkarte möglichst 16x Anbindung anstreben, aber auch 8x ist kein Problem (s. oben)
- Nvidia Karte einbauen
- Die Nvdia-Grafikkarte muss* _nicht_ *wie bei früheren Patches an den Monitor angeschlossen sein
- PC starten

*Schritt 4:* Nvidia-Treiber installieren / PhysX freischalten
- Nach dem hochfahren Nvidia-Treiber wie gewohnt installieren
- PC neustarten und im *abgesicherten Modus* (beim Start F8 drücken) starten
- 1.04ff entpacken und "Hybrid-PhysX-mod-1.04ff" ausführen
- Auf "Apply" klicken, Backup kann weggelassen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Sollte der Patch funkioniert haben, sieht das Fenster wie folgt aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Neustarten, normal hochfahren

*Schritt 5:* Ergebnis kontrollieren
- Mittels GPU-Z könnt ihr nun überprüfen ob alles geklappt hat. Die Radeon-Karte sollte nun "PhysX"-tauglich sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Zur weiteren Verifzierung kann auch noch der FluidMark genutzt werden, der ebenfalls "GPU-PhysX" zeigen sollte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schritt 6: Wir haben es geschafft.*

​*Was bringt GPU-PhysX im Vergleich zur CPU?

*Um kurz einen Blick auf den Leistungszuwachs zu bekommen, werfen wir mittels des integrierten Benchmarks und einem i5-750 inklusive HD 5870 und GF 9800 GTX der Mafia-II-Demo ein Blick auf die Leistung mit verschiedenen Einstellungen der PhysX-APEX. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Autsch! Die Durchschnitts-FPS zeigen, dass PhysX eine Menge Leistung kostet. Weißt man dabei der CPU dir Arbeit zu, ist aller spätestens mit hohen Einstellung kein Spielen mehr möglich. Mit der GF 9800 GTX liegen die FPS dagegen im gut spielbaren Rahmen. Der Leistungszuwachs liegt im Vergleich zur CPU bei guten 50%.

Werfen wir mittels des Framerate-Verlaufs noch einen genaueren Blick auf den Nutzen der Zusatzkarte:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kaum zu übersehen: Mit Zusatzkarte rutschen die FPS kaum unter die 30-FPS-Marke. Rechnet die CPU dagegen die PhysX-Effekte, liegen die FPS durchgehend unter 30 FPS. -> Mehrnutzen wohl klar erkennbar. 

Und nun bleibt mir nur noch Euch pünktlich zum Mafia-II-Launch morgen frohes Zocken mit uneingeschränkten Effekten zu wünschen 
​*Problem: PhysX Partikel bleiben nicht liegen / kein Funkenflug - Die Problemlösung
*Einige User berichten von Fehldarstellungen, welche sich dahingehend äußern, dass keine oder nur wenige Partikel liegen bleiben, der Funkenflug eingeschränkt dargestellt wird. Teilweise treten diese Probleme auch erst nach einer gewissen Spielzeit auf. Leicht lässt es sich über den integrierten Benchmark überprüfen:

Problembehaftet --------- korrekte Darstellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rätselslösung findet sich im Nvidia-Treiber. Die Grafikeinstellungen müssen auf "Let the 3D application decide" bzw. "Die 3D-Anwendung entscheiden lassen" gestellt werden. Anschließend funktioniert die Partikeldarstellung problemlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Kleines HowTo ist online. Hoffentlich bringt es dem Ein oder Anderen Etwas .


----------



## PerforM (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Vielen Danke! werde mir nähste woche die benötigte Karte besorgen, Ich hoffe ne 88 GTX reicht aus für "High" PhysX


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Geile Sache danke...
Ihr was anders das geht net nur Mafi 2 oder auch für alle andren Spiele die mit auf NVs spieler aufbauen ?


----------



## P@tC@sh (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Geile Sache danke...
> Ihr was anders das geht net nur Mafi 2 oder auch für alle andren Spiele die mit auf NVs spieler aufbauen ?



Sollte mit jedem PhysX Spiel Game gehen.Jetzt mit dem neuen Patch geht es vielleicht etwas runder,mich persönlich hat es aber teilweise recht Nerven gekostet.Jetzt zum Bsp. ist im GPU-Z PhysX aktiv,habe aber keine Option im Treiber mit dem Punkt"PhysX" auch nicht in der Systemsteuerung,aber im Game klappt es.Habe ne zeitlang ältere Nvidia Treiber benutzt 190.62+PhysX Patch 1.02.Wenn man alle Punkte genau beachtet und wen nötig die Neustarts macht sollte es grundsätzlich keine Sache sein.Mal davon abgesehen ist meine 8600Gt schon eine Gurke,kommt mal was Neues wenn ich genug Geld habe.


----------



## scudmissile (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

...und warum habe ich dann (Wie ich schon seit Tagen in alle Foren schreibe) nur 1,5 FPS mehr. als ohne Physx - Karte?
In den meisten Foren ist schon bekannt, dass eine GT240 in verbindung mit GTX470 oder GTX480 garnix bringt.


System
GTX470 (Grafikkarte) + Gt240 (Physx-Karte)   CPU: Core i7-930

Mafia 2 Benchmark: Averange 36,2 mit Physxkarte   ohne: 34,7

...und ich habe die GT240 Als Physx Karte im Treiber zugewiesen meine Physxkarte steckt in einem x16 PCIe Slot.


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



scudmissile schrieb:


> ...und warum habe ich dann (Wie ich schon seit Tagen in alle Foren schreibe) nur 1,5 FPS mehr. als ohne Physx - Karte?
> System
> GTX470 (Grafikkarte) + Gt240 (Physx-Karte)   CPU: Core i7-930


Das liegt schlichtweg daran, dass deine Haupt-GPU schon genug Reserven für GPU-PhysX bietet. Eine Zusatzkarte (zudem eine derart "Schwache") ist dann natürlich kein Garant für höhere FPS!

Dieser Guide soll ja maßgeblich die Vorteile für AMD-Nutzer in den Vordergrund heben. Dir würde ich unter Umständen mal raten eine stärkere Karte als PhysX-Karte zu testen. In etwa ab einer 9800GTX, aber erwarte hier nicht die Sprünge die sich durch AMD+Nvidia hier aufzeigen.


----------



## scudmissile (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

ja, wollte nur davor warnen, nicht dass es anderen auch so geht wie mir und extra eine GT240 kaufen. obwohl z.B.: bei GTX 470  / 480 komplett unnötig.


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Da hast du Recht. Aber dieser Guide zielt ja primär auf AMD-Nutzer ab und die haben selbst mit einer GT240 einen immensen Leistungszuwachs .


----------



## donchill09 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

danke für den PCIe tipp

habe eine gtx 280 im pcie 2.0 x16 (16lanes) und eine 9600 gt in einem weiteren pcie 2.0 x16 slot (8lanes) gesteckt. gpu-z meldet mir dann beide auf 8 lanes. (Asus p5q-e, p45)

glücklicherweise habe ich noch einen dritten "universal" pcie x16 (4lanes). werd das jetzt gleich mal ausprobieren ob ich dann 16/4 habe.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Hey gutes How2
Allerdings würde ich für die Anfänger noch erwähnen, sich vorher an einem Heizkörper staatisch zu entladen ;D
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

was soll das denn hier?? Ich habe doch schon so was!!!


----------



## ThoKra87 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Hey,

Benötige ich dafür ein Mobo mit Sockel 1156/1366 oder geht es auch mit einem Sockel 775?
Habe einen Q6700 @3,33GHz

MfG Thomas


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Sollte auch damit gehen, soweit mir bekannt. Hauptsache die Möglichkeit zwei Grafikkarten zu betrieben, egal ob SLI- oder CF-Support oder nicht.


----------



## Nomad (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Also für PhysX braucht man weder CF noch SLI Unterstützung!? Nur halt 2 PCI-E Slots? 

Eine Möglichkeit das mit Nvidia Graka's zu testen hast du nicht, oder?


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



Nomad schrieb:


> Also für PhysX braucht man weder CF noch SLI Unterstützung!? Nur halt 2 PCI-E Slots?


Afaik ja! 



Nomad schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit das mit Nvidia Graka's zu testen hast du nicht, oder?


Leider nein, alle Boards die ich hier habe sind SLI/CF-zertifiziert. Hier müsste mal jemand mit einer 775-Platine in die Presche springen.


----------



## Nomad (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Wieso? Du brauchst doch bloß mal eine GTX 470 mit einer PhysX karte testen.  Oder warum ein anderes Board?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

@Nomad ich beschäftige mich schon länger damit als McZonk. 
Es reichen zwei PCI-e Slots, egal ob 16x+16x,16x+8x,16x+4x,16x+1x... usw, ist vieles möglich.


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



Nomad schrieb:


> Wieso? Du brauchst doch bloß mal eine GTX 470 mit einer PhysX karte testen.  Oder warum ein anderes Board?


Jetzt rall ich worauf du raus willst. Ich entnahm deinem Post vorhin, dass du nicht weißt, ob SLI/CF zwingend notwendig ist oder nicht.

-> Mit Nvidia Render und Nvidia PhysX geht das natürlich auch, aber dazu brauch es nicht den Crack, denn das wird von Haus aus unterstützt.


----------



## donchill09 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

bevor ich meine grafikkarte umstecke in den x4 slot.. macht es was wenn es kein pcie >2.0< ist?
das asus p5q-e hat pcie x16 2.0, pcie 2.0 x8 und pcie x4. im handbuch steht "universal" pcie x16 slot (x4). auf geizhals steht kein 2.0 beim x4
http://geizhals.at/a338045.html


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Nein, da Grafikkarten immer abwärtskompatibel sind.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

siehe hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-nvidia-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html
Wurde schon getestet.


----------



## Nomad (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



McZonk schrieb:


> Jetzt rall ich worauf du raus willst. Ich entnahm deinem Post vorhin, dass du nicht weißt, ob SLI/CF zwingend notwendig ist oder nicht.



ja das wollt ich ja auch wissen^^ Waren zwei Fragen^^

Also kannst du das nicht testen?


----------



## XXTREME (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> siehe hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-nvidia-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html
> Wurde schon getestet.




Komisch, ich verstehe gar nicht warum der "Zonk" nicht auf deine Posts reagiert . Trotzdem hast du gut gemacht/erklärt "Herr Zonk".


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> siehe hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-nvidia-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html
> Wurde schon getestet.





Nomad schrieb:


> ja das wollt ich ja auch wissen^^ Waren zwei Fragen^^
> 
> Also kannst du das nicht testen?


s. Gordons Zitat oben. -> Hier wurde es schon getestet und das klappt auch. Testen kann ich es aber mangels GTX470 oder anderer aktueller Nvidia-Karte nicht.


XXTREME schrieb:


> Komisch, ich verstehe gar nicht warum der "Zonk" nicht auf deine Posts reagiert . Trotzdem hast du gut gemacht/erklärt "Herr Zonk".


Weil ich auch manchmal nicht am PC sitze.


----------



## Joker4Life (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

ich habe gemerkt das in der brennerei bei der flucht wenn ich da kurz vor dem ausgang auf die beton wand schiesse kriege ich nach ein paar sekunden drauf ballern grafikfehler hör ich auf sind sie weg schiesse ich auf andere sachen passiert nichts nur bei betonwände kommen die grafikfehler. 

Woran könnte das liegen ? hab seit heute eine 8800 GT neben der HD 5850 laufen hab alles mit patch gemacht schon getestet und physx ist an bei batman 58 bilder mehr,ob es an der graka liegt oder an physx.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Wer eine GTX470/80 brauch keine zusaatz warte das ist sinnlos siehe ihr 
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 (Seite 22) - 27.03.2010 - ComputerBase
Die Leistung wurde extrem gesteigert was PhysX an gehte das brauch keine Zusatz Karte.


----------



## Vaykir (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

wie gut, dass ich noch ne 8800 gt ungebraucht rumfliegen habe.


----------



## orangebutt (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

super tutorial! top erklärt  hätte ich den vor einem jahr gehabt, wäre alles einfacher gewesen... naja, ging auch so und hab erfolgreich ne 4870 mit ner gt240 gekoppelt  batman aa war top!

ps. nicht erschrecken wenn antivir beim physx mod malware findet...


----------



## r34ln00b (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

schön gemacht, werd mir in naher zukunft ein mainbaord holen mit 2 pci-e steckplätzen damit ich meine alte 8800gts320mb wieder nutzen kann.

(alternativ meine gtx260²)


----------



## P@tC@sh (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



Joker4Life schrieb:


> ich habe gemerkt das in der brennerei bei der flucht wenn ich da kurz vor dem ausgang auf die beton wand schiesse kriege ich nach ein paar sekunden drauf ballern grafikfehler hör ich auf sind sie weg schiesse ich auf andere sachen passiert nichts nur bei betonwände kommen die grafikfehler.
> 
> Woran könnte das liegen ? hab seit heute eine 8800 GT neben der HD 5850 laufen hab alles mit patch gemacht schon getestet und physx ist an bei batman 58 bilder mehr,ob es an der graka liegt oder an physx.



Hatte ich mal bei  Dark Void,jeweils als ich bei PhysX-FX mit der Knarre draufballerte und Partikel "mehr" rumfliegen sollten.So komisch graue Grafikverzerrungen.Wie gesagt,mich persönlich hat es so manchmal zur Weissglut gebracht.Hatte die gleichen Fehler mal bei Crysis,sobald der MSI Afterburner an war.


----------



## Element22 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Irgendwie finde ich keine Antwort auf die Frage: 
Ist der Chipsatz vom Mainboard wichtig? Muss er CrossFire unterstützen? Oder geht das auch mit einem 880er Chipsatz von ATI?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



Element22 schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich keine Antwort auf die Frage:
> Ist der Chipsatz vom Mainboard wichtig? Muss er CrossFire unterstützen?  Oder geht das auch mit einem 880er Chipsatz von ATI?


Jaein, wichtig in dem Sinne:

Willst du 2x 16 Lanes PCIe nutzen, ist der Chipsatz "wichtig". Je nach Hardwarekonstellation kann es sein, dass du 2 Karten (Ati, Nvidia) lediglich mit 2x 8 Lanes oder manchmal sogar weniger nutzen. Was hast du denn für Graka`s?

Laut McZonk sind die Einbußen bei 2x8 Lanes nicht so hoch!? Musst mal in dein Mainboardhandbuch gucken, wieviel Lanes du bei 2 Karten zur Verfügung hast...


----------



## Element22 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Hm, habe nen Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 und eine HD5870.
Da wären dann für die Nvidia wohl nur 4x drin, oder?
Ob es das bringt?

/EDIT meinte natürlich 870er und nicht 880er Chipsatz


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



Element22 schrieb:


> Hm, habe nen Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 und eine HD5870.
> Da wären dann für die Nvidia wohl nur 4x drin, oder?
> Ob es das bringt?
> 
> /EDIT meinte natürlich 870er und nicht 880er Chipsatz


Das steht hier:

*Brauche ich zwingend 16 PCI-Express-Lanes, oder gehen auch 8?*
 
Da hat McZonk einen Link bereitgestellt  Soll also im Bereich des Möglichen liegen!?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



Element22 schrieb:


> Hm, habe nen Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 und eine HD5870.
> Da wären dann für die Nvidia wohl nur 4x drin, oder?
> Ob es das bringt?
> 
> /EDIT meinte natürlich 870er und nicht 880er Chipsatz



das ist bei PhysX sehr gut denn ab 4x beschleunigt PhysX nur noch gering. Siehe mein thread in der sig.


----------



## Element22 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Args, ich habe das zwar gelesen aber war wohl nicht ganz bei der Sache. Hatte das so verstanden, dass es leichte Einbußen gibt aber nicht wie groß die sind. Nach lesen von dem hier ist auch alles klar. Danke


----------



## Birdy (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Zweite 5870 ausgebaut, alte 8800GTS mit 640MB ram reingesteckt und nach der Anleitung alles eingestellt. Und es funktioniert! Danke für die Anleitung. 
Manchmal muss ich das Game allerdings neustarten weil sich PhysX trotz hoch Einstellung ausstellt. Evtl. liegt das daran, wenn man in Windows geworfen wird. (ICQ, Virenscanner etc.)


----------



## Eagleman23 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Ich besitze eine Sapphire HD5870 bin aus der Schweiz und könnte für 199Fr. eine Gainward GTX-460 768MB DDR5 kaufen.
Würde die funktioniere. 
Gibt es eine die Perfect zur HD 5870 passt oder ist es egal welche das ich nehme???


----------



## McZonk (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich nach einer günstigeren (gebrauchten) Lösung umschauen (etwa 88GT). Die GTX 460 ist übertrieben und rausgeworfenes Geld .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

oder eine GTX 250 ist sparsamer und leistet das selbe wie ne 8800 GT. noch besser eine 260.


----------



## Eagleman23 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Club3D GT-240 Noiseless Edition 1GB neu für 93 Euro.
Gainward GTX-460 768MB neu für 150 Euro.

Ist eigentlich nicht weit auseinander.
Ich gebe die Preise In Euro an bin aber Schweizer ich kannn also nix exportiern falls jemand Interesse daran hätte. Die Karten sind aber neu und von meinem Händler.


----------



## LJSilver (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Bei mir war es gestern so, dass ich kein PhysX hatte in Mafia 2, in anderen Games aber schon. Schuld war letztendlich die Datei PhysXLoader.dll im MafiaII/PC Verzeichnis. Nach dem Löschen dieser Datei hatte ich GPU-PhysX.


----------



## Kazantip (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Danke für die Anleitung!

Funktioniert super! Core i7-920 + HD5870 Asus Matrix + XFX GTS250 für Physix. Alles mit maximalen einstellugen auf 1920 X 1200 (Mafia 2)

vorher konnte ich es mit Physix ein nur auf Medium spielen jetzt natürlich auch auf High.

Als ergänzung zur Anleitung könnte man evtl. noch dazu schreiben das der Physix Treiber installiert werden muss bevor gepatched wird. Wird er danach installiert, hilft auch kein drüber patchen. Dann muss man erst den Nvidia + Physix treiber deinstallieren, neu installieren und dann patchen.


----------



## proxylein (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

@Kazantip 
der wird bei der nvidia geforce graka treiber installation eh installiert....


----------



## NukeEliminator (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Bei mir ist PhysX auf hoch gestellt und das Spiel läuft auch ruckelfrei.
Mir ist aber aufgefallen wenn ich z.B. die Betonpfeiler in der Brennerei abschieße fliegen die Steine zwar durch die Luft, aber es bleibt kein einziger am Boden liegen. In der Demo war der ganze Boden voll mit Steinbrocken und Holzsplittern. Warum ist das jetzt nicht mehr so?


----------



## DaMastaFlex (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

klasse anleitung,
hab nur folgendes problem...
kann den PhysX Patch 1.04ff nicht öffnen, sagt mir jedesmal das das paket beschädigt ist..

habs bereits versuch den aus dem Abgesicherten Modus zu laden auch da den gleichen fehler.. habs mit Google versucht aber überall die gleichen fehler...


----------



## Kazantip (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

@ DaMastaFlex:

Antivirus deaktiviert?


@proxylein:

War bei mir nicht so, hab den NVidia Treiber installiert, neugestartet, abgesicherter modus, gepatched, (Physix war aktiviert laut gpu-z)

dann wollt ich mafia 2 spielen, und mafia hat gesagt das es die physix sdk benötigt, diese also installiert --> physix war nicht mehr aktiviert, nochmal drüber gepatched --> nix gebracht, also nochmal physix und nvidia treiber deinstalliert, neusten physix treiber von nvidia runtergeladen BEIDE installiert und dann gepatched, dann hats geklappt.


----------



## DaMastaFlex (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

jupp.. sogar den kompletten task beendet..
egal von welcher quelle ich die datei runterlade sie ist immer 2KB klein und ständig beschädigt..

kann sie mir mal jemand per PN schicken?!
oder ICQ.620645270


----------



## DaMastaFlex (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

hat sich erledigt, habs mit dem Smartphone runtergeladen.. 

Funzt jetzt alles einwandfrei...


----------



## CrashStyle (30. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Jungs wie bekomme ich ingame den Schriftzug Physx > GPU/CPU weg!? Kan euch leider kein screen machen da er weg ist wen ich mit fraps ein mache!


----------



## McZonk (30. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Jungs wie bekomme ich ingame den Schriftzug Physx > GPU/CPU weg!? Kan euch leider kein screen machen da er weg ist wen ich mit fraps ein mache!


Hast du zu dem Problem mal einen Screenshot (in dem Fall dann mit Kamera)?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Jungs wie bekomme ich ingame den Schriftzug Physx > GPU/CPU weg!? Kan euch leider kein screen machen da er weg ist wen ich mit fraps ein mache!


Hast du evtl. mal im Treiber geguckt? Vielleicht ist da irgendwo ein Radiobutton (Auswahlfeld), wo man die Anzeige der PhysX-Ausgabequelle anzeigen lassen kann!? Oder hast du irgendein Overclockingtool, was dir diese Info´s anzeigt? Habe das Spiel leider noch nicht, daher kann ich deinen "Fehler" nicht nachvollziehen. 

Ansonsten mach mal ein Foto, wie *McZonk* schon sagte oder versuch es mal mit der Taste "*Druck*" auf deiner Tastatur und dann mit TAB auf den Desktop wechseln, in Paint o.ä. einfügen und dann hochladen!?


----------



## CrashStyle (30. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Oben links!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMastaFlex (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

mein Problem was ich nun habe ist das mein Windows sich beim Laden aufhängt.. nehm ich die NVidia karte vom Strom startet auch Windows wieder normal.. 

hab ein 750W BeQuit Netzteil sollte also nicht am Strommangel liegen..


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Oben links!


check: http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/7595/physxlogo.jpg
Bei mir in der aktuellen Treiberversion gibt es diese Einstellmöglichkeit zwar nicht mehr, aber vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.



DaMastaFlex schrieb:


> mein Problem was ich nun habe ist das mein Windows sich beim Laden aufhängt.. nehm ich die NVidia karte vom Strom startet auch Windows wieder normal..
> 
> hab ein 750W BeQuit Netzteil sollte also nicht am Strommangel liegen..


Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht weiß, was für Hardware du genau nutzt, ich denke nicht dass es am NT, sondern an einer unsauberen Installation liegt. Bist du genau nach Anleitung vorgegangen? Alternativ nochmal alles deinstallieren und mit Driver Sweeper Treiberreste entfernen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Also ich weiß nicht woher ihr das habt das eine GTX480/470 schnell genug ist um PhysX + Rendern zu übernehmen, das stimmt nicht =( 

Bei meinem Kumpel (I7 980X, Rampage III, GTX480, 6GB Dominator 2000er) brichts schon stark ein mit PhysX (20Fps in den Schlimmsten Fällen, meistens ~35FPS). Und bei mir dasselbe, mit dem System in der Sig. Bei mir sinds dann ~28FPS im Durchschnitt. Das ist einfach nicht spielbar, unter 50 FPS empfinde ich in dem Game als nicht flüssig. 

Deshalb hatten wir auch die Idee noch ne PhysX Karte reinzuzimmern. Könnte nicht mal jemand testen welche Karte schnell genug ist um eine GTX470/480 zu unterstützen?


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Die neuste PhysX-Version hast du aufgespielt? Anhand des CB-Artikels lässt sich gerade bei GTX 4xx-Karten die Mehrleistung durch einen zusätzlichen Beschleuniger halbwegs bewerten.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde das Clothing tweaken. (Außer beim Charakter wegnehmen = deutlich mehr FPS, da das der Performancekiller zu sein scheint).

s. hier:


> *Delete* all files, *except *for those starting with “*VIT**“, and files named “*m2skeleton*” and “*ClothRemapTable*“.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Jop PhysX ist aktuell. Mir gehts aber ums Prinzip, wenn man PhysX voll nutzen möchte ^^ 

Ist es nicht möglich das Game mit ner GTX470/480 und ner PhysX Karte über 50FPS zu halten?


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ist es nicht möglich das Game mit ner GTX470/480 und ner PhysX Karte über 50FPS zu halten?


Sollte man meinen, geht aber nur wenn du die Apex tweakst, s. oben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

mit anderen Worten, PhysX ist absoluter Crap. 



Ich mein, wenn ein 3000€ Rechner (siehe oben) nicht dazu in der Lage ist, das Game flüssig darzustellen, dann frage ich mich doch wozu PhysX überhaupt entwickelt wird. Cuda ist ne tolle Sache, aber PhysX, naja.

Wie siehts mit 2 GTX480ern aus? Mein Kumpel überlegt schon die ganze Zeit, ob er noch eine holt, oder auf die Nachfolger wartet und die GTX480 als PhysX-Karte drin lässt   (bitte nicht flamen, wenn man nur ein Hobby hat, dann ist das durchaus vertretbar!).


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Wenn er die zweite Karte fest als PhysX-Karte zuweist, könnte es spielbar werden . Spass beiseite: da tut es auch eine deutlich kleinere Karte ab 9800GTX/GTS250. Allerdings würde ich mir genau überlegen, ob ich dem Hersteller nochmal Geld in den Rachen werfe, wenn ich so enttäuscht von der Umsetung wäre - _Tweaken!_ Der Optikverlust ist kaum sichtbar, solang clothing am eigenen Charakter noch läuft.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Ich habe das Game vorbestellt. Jetzt möchte ich mir jedoch demnächst eine GTX460 mit 2GB zulegen (ENB GTA IV, HL2 CM und co) und meine voorhandene GTX260 als PhysX Karte nutzen. Das Problem, was ich sehe ist folgendes:

McZonk hat zwar schon geschrieben, dass 2x 8 Lanes keine "großen" Einbußen hat und hat auch einen Link aus dem PhysX Forum hierfür angebracht. Jedoch bin ich nicht sicher, ob das Ganze Etwas bringt!? Oder die GTX460 evtl. ausreicht (volle 16 Lanes) und ich die GTX260 weglasse für z.B. Mafia II!?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

wie wärs mit testen? ^^ 

Wenn sie eh bei dir rummliegt, kannste se dochmal einbauen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> wie wärs mit testen? ^^
> Wenn sie eh bei dir rummliegt, kannste se dochmal einbauen


Muhaha , 

ich mach mir echt nicht den Aufwand bei meiner Wakü wenn es am Ende doch nichts bringt. Meine Freizeit ist sehr sehr dünn bemessen. Von daher muss Alles voher genau überlegt bzw. durchdacht sein. Wenn mir das nichts bringt, muss ich auch nicht anfangen zu sleeven, mir Kabel zu löten (2xMolex auf PCIe) und mir die Kühler kaufen, um dann festzustellen:

Ach geht ja doch nicht....Hmm, blöd 

Vielen vielen Dank für den Tipp, auf den ich selbst niemals gekommen wäre. Aber für Experimente habe ich keine Zeit und bin nicht bereit Geld auszugeben. Sollte es nämlich nicht funktionieren, kann ich mir gleich eien potentere Karte kaufen und die GTX260 weglassen.


----------



## CrashStyle (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



McZonk schrieb:


> check: http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/7595/physxlogo.jpg
> Bei mir in der aktuellen Treiberversion gibt es diese Einstellmöglichkeit zwar nicht mehr, aber vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.



Danke genau das war es!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Muhaha ,
> 
> ich mach mir echt nicht den Aufwand bei meiner Wakü wenn es am Ende doch nichts bringt. Meine Freizeit ist sehr sehr dünn bemessen. Von daher muss Alles voher genau überlegt bzw. durchdacht sein. Wenn mir das nichts bringt, muss ich auch nicht anfangen zu sleeven, mir Kabel zu löten (2xMolex auf PCIe) und mir die Kühler kaufen, um dann festzustellen:
> 
> ...




Das mit der Wakü wusste ich net, aber du brauchst ja nur mal wieder den Orig kühler draufzimmern. Außerdem dachte ich das deine Wahl schon feststeht und du dir die GTX460 holst. Daher dachte ich halt, bau sie einfach rein und teste es. Danach kannst du ja immernoch Sleeven usw (musst ja nicht vorher machen).


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Für Mafia II würde die GTX 460 "ausreichen" (auch für andere Games in den entsprechenden Settings). Mir schwebt da die 2GB Version vor. Bin mir aber halt nicht ganz sicher!? Die Karte hat halt ein gutes P/L Verhältnis. Allerdings beziehe ich da die vorhandene GTX 260 als PhysX Karte mit ein. 
Hmm, hast recht die Feinheiten kann man auch später machen...

Aber genug davon, da muss ich bei genaueren Empfehlungen und Einbautipps den Thread wechseln, sonst bekomme ich vielleicht noch eine Verwarnung wegen Off Topic. Manche Mods sind da ja sehr eifrig 

Danke trotzdem, ist schon nicht so einfach


----------



## PerforM (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

mal sone frage, würde Diese Gt 240 ausreichen für die PhysX berechnung, neben meine ATi Radion 5970?


----------



## DM Design (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Für Hoch sicher nicht aber auf Mittel könnts laufen wenn du die kleider Animation löscht ...


----------



## McZonk (5. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Guide updated:

*Problem: PhysX Partikel bleiben nicht liegen / kein Funkenflug - Die Problemlösung *​


----------



## warhammer002 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Hi ich bin neu hier. Ich habe hier die Anleitung gefunden, um eine Nvidia mit einer Ati gemeinsam laufen zu lassen.
Mein System: Asrock A785Gxh/128M
6gb DDR2/1066
AMD PhenomII 920
Ati HD5770 1gb
Nvidia 8500Gt 256MB

Ich habe alle schritte befolgt.
Aber mein Problem ist, das ich im Kontorllzentrum von NV keine Einstellung für Physx finde um diese zu aktivieren.
Im GPU-Z ist nämlich kein Hacken bei Physx.

Auch musste ich erst der NV einen Monitor zuweisen, um überhaupt das Control Panel zu bekommen.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

bevor ich hier rätsel rate: frag am besten nochmal direkt im graka forum. denk mal, dass du da geballte kompetenz findest


----------



## McZonk (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



warhammer002 schrieb:


> Nvidia 8_*5*_00Gt 256MB
> ...
> Aber mein Problem ist, das ich im Kontorllzentrum von NV keine Einstellung für Physx finde um diese zu aktivieren.



Na dann herzlich Wilkommen .

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die 8_*5*_00 GT die Anforderungen für PhysX nicht erfüllt und daher nicht unterstützt wird? -> GeForce Grafikprozessoren, die NVIDIA PhysX Technologie unter


----------



## chris222 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

kann mir vlt wer sagen wie ich eine ageia physx karte bei mafia 2 zum laufen krieg?
hab auf ner englischen site gelesen dass das möglich sein soll(finde die site aber nich mehr)


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



chris222 schrieb:


> kann mir vlt wer sagen wie ich eine ageia physx karte bei mafia 2 zum laufen krieg?
> hab auf ner englischen site gelesen dass das möglich sein soll(finde die site aber nich mehr)


Du hast ne PN


----------



## warhammer002 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Aber haben nicht alle Nvidias ab der 8er Reihe physx?
In der liste steht zwar erst ab 8600gt, aber in dutzenden Foren wird erwähnt, das es auch schon ab der 8400gs unterstützt wird.
Ich bin echt überfragt.
Welche Graka würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen zur hd 5770?
Sie sollte nciht zu teuer sein.


----------



## beninblack (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Mal ne Frage von jemand mit großer Unkenntnis, man möge mir verzeihen:

Ich habe bisher gedacht PhysX-Effekte kann man nur mit einer nvidia-Grafikkarte darstellen.
Jetzt lese ich aber, dass eine nvidia-Karte als Zweitkarte für Physx bei vorhandener AMD/ATI-Hauptkarte die CPU >entlasten< kann.

Bedeutet das, dass ich auch alle PhysX-Effekte mithilfe der CPU berechnen und darstellen lassen kann, nur unter hohem Leistungsverlust, also eine nvidia-Karte theoretisch (abgesehen eben vom Leistungsverlust) gar nicht zwingend notwendig ist?


----------



## warhammer002 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Ach ja, wenn ich alte Treiber probiere, mit denen damals ja Physx auf jeden Fall für die 8500gt möglich waren probiere und den Mod 1.02 oder 1.03 verwende funktioniert es auch nicht.


----------



## Dakotasilver (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand auch weiterhelfen:

Ich habe eine HD5870 und mir eine 9800GT dazugekauft. Habe alles so gemacht wie beschrieben. Funktionierte auch, PhysX wird bei GPU-Z und Fluidmark wie angegeben angezeigt.
Gestern hatte ich dann mal z.B. CoD4 gespielt und da hatte ich dann ca. 40-50% weniger Frames wie vorher. So als ob das Spiel über die 9800er laufen würde, was ja nicht sein kann. Wenn ich die 9800GT im Geräte-Manager deaktivere, ist alles wie vorher.

Woran liegt das, kommen sich die Karten irgendwie in die Quere?


Danke für Hilfe im Voraus!

Gruß
Dak


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



beninblack schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage von jemand mit großer Unkenntnis, man möge mir verzeihen:
> 
> Ich habe bisher gedacht PhysX-Effekte kann man nur mit einer nvidia-Grafikkarte darstellen.
> Jetzt lese ich aber, dass eine nvidia-Karte als Zweitkarte für Physx bei vorhandener AMD/ATI-Hauptkarte die CPU >entlasten< kann.
> ...




Bei manchen Spielen, kann man PhysX auch auf der CPU berechnen lassen, ja  

Aber afaik nicht bei jedem, viele Spiele schalten die PhysX-Optionen erst ein wenn eine Nvidia erkannt wird, bzw kannst du mit der CPU Methode vllt nicht alle Effekte darstellen.


----------



## blubbi06 (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Schönes How-To!

Mal eine Frage, bei max. Settings (1920, AA, AF, PhysX Hoch) und folg. Sys:

sysProfile: ID: 104721 - XFX_XXX

Die Szene beim Zerlegen der Bar, z.B. dort hab ich derbe DiaShow....normal oder eher nicht ? 

Bei PhysX Mittel läuft es eigentlich flüssig....


----------



## Apollon (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

bekomme immer "no $$ found. nothing to steal" angezeigt mit dem patch kann jemand helfen?

http://yfrog.com/elphysxp

das gleich kommt auch im abgesicherten modus!


----------



## McZonk (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Du hast diesen Guide schon aufmerksam gelesen und die Bilder angeschaut, oder? (Ist ganz normal und wohl ein Gag des Programmierers ).


----------



## Apollon (23. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

lol ach so

danke für die info, ich finde das spiel irgendwie langweilig, lieber spiele ich halo 4 auf der xbox.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. September 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

ach das gibst schon?


----------



## Friction (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Sers!

So ich hab zu meiner ATI 5870 jetzt die nvidia 9800GT eingebaut und ich GLAUBE es funzt alles.
Bei GPU-Z wird bei der ATI PhysX angezeigt.

Jetzt hab ich n paar Fragen. Bei der Mafia II Bench hab ich in MAX. settings sowie PhysX auf high einen Average 30 FPS... ist das ok oder müsste es schneller sein?

Und noch eine Frage: die nvdia läuft laut GPU-Z jetzt die ganze zeit auf vollen Takt also 
Core Clock 700MHz, Memory 1000Mhz und Shader 1674 Mhz. Ist auch dies normal oder sollte die schon wie meine ATI im idle modus runtertakten??

LG


----------



## haohmaru (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Nabend,
hoffe einer kann mir hier helfen.Ich habe schon fast alles ausprobiert aber ich bekomm einfach nicht beide Grakas unter Win7 zusammen zu laufen. Bin nach der Anleitung gegangen. In dem Moment wenn ich die GTS einbaue bleibt der Win7 Start hängen und nichts geht mehr.Habe auch schon abgesicherter Modus versucht,diese bleibt dann bei der Datei Classpnp.sys hängen. Auch mit der Win7 DVD startet es nicht. Komischerweise klappt es unter WinXP. 

*Folgende Kombinationen habe ich schon versucht:*
-Alle Treiberleichen von ATI/NVIDIA mit Driverswipper und Drivercleaner bereinigt(Bestehendes System)
1.Radeon Karte installiert PCI-E Slot1-->2.Nvidia karte versucht PCI-E Slot2-->erfolglos
1.Radeon Karte installiert PCI-E Slot1-->Nvidia Treiber installiert ohne GTS-->dann GTS eingebaut gestartet-->erfolglos
1.Nvidia Karte installiert PCI-E Slot1 ausgebaut-->2.Radeon Karte PCI-E Slot1 installiert-->dann Nvidia Karte in PCI-E Slot2 reingesteckt-->erfolglos
1.Radeon Karte installiert PCI-E Slot1 ausgebaut-->2.Nvidia Karte installiert PCI-E Slot2-->dann beide Karten reingesteckt-->erfolglos
-neue Festplatte, Win7 neu installiert-->gleiche Methoden--->erfolglos
-neueste Win7 Updates raufgespielt-->erfolglos

* Mein System:*
-ATI Treiber 10.9 Win7
-Nividia 260.89 Win7 (vorher schon mit 260.63 versucht,das selbe problem)
-Win7 Professional
-MSI 870-g54 PCI-E SLot1:16x;PCI-E SLot2:4x BIOS:17.1
-Phenom x6 1055
-Eco DDR3 4GB
-Radeon 5850 Primärkarte
-8800GTS 512MB Sekundär Physx Karte

*EDIT:**Nach BIOS UPDATE AUF AKTUELLEN FILE 17.7 FUNKTIONIERTS!ABER WARUM HATS BEI XP GEFUNZT OHNE UPDATE?!?*


----------



## Jareth (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Toller Artikel, sehr interessant, aber was mich jetzt brennend interessiert, ist, werden die leistungen der nvidia karte addiert, zzgl. der physx geschichte oder nur die physx geschichte?

Ich sehe auch grade das die GT240 DDR5 recht schwach auf der brust ist, weil der hintergedanke, ich habe gesehen es gibt mehrere versionen dieser Karte, Passiv Kühlung ist pflicht, nehme ich eine GTX 240 mit 512/1024 MB oder eine GT 240 mit 512/1024 MB oder ist es föllig egal welche man nimmt, hauptsache Physx und CrossFire/SLI fähig?!

Da ich grade am Rechnerbau bin, und mich vor erst für eine HD 5770 entschieden habe.

edit: ich habe auch inzwischen gesehen das manche eine gtx 480 benutzen... da brauch ich doch keine radeon mehr?! YouTube

Grüße


----------



## shanki (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Kann man die Nvidia Karte dann auch für 3D-Vision nutzen. Reicht zb eine  9800 überhaupt für anständiges 3D  (evtl mit übertakten?), oder sollte  man in dem Fall lieber auf leistungsfähigere Karten zurückgreifen (460,  470 etc)?

Vielen Dank für das How2 auf jeden Fall, wusste gar nicht, dass so etwas möglich ist


----------



## McZonk (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Wenn du 3D-Vision nutzen willst, muss es schon eine eigenständige Lösung aus dem Hause Nvidia sein, dh. die Primärkarte muss eine Nv-GPU haben.


----------



## shanki (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Schade. Naja wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Ich werde in dem Fall noch etwas abwarten wie sich AMD hd3d entwickelt. Irgendetwas wird sich da wohl tun müssen. Bei gerade mal 3 unterstützten  monitoren und keiner richtigen Brillenlösung kann es ja nicht bleiben.

Danke für die Antwort jedenfalls.


----------



## shanki (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Würde es gehen wenn man eine zweite Partition mit zweitem OS installieren würde und die Nvidia Karte dort als primäre installiert? Die AMD karte zum aufsetzen evtl ausbauen.


----------



## Rilcom (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*



> Autsch! Die Durchschnitts-FPS zeigen, dass PhysX eine Menge Leistung  kostet. Weißt man dabei der CPU dir Arbeit zu, ist aller spätestens mit  hohen Einstellung kein Spielen mehr möglich. Mit der GF 9800 GTX liegen  die FPS dagegen im gut spielbaren Rahmen. Der Leistungszuwachs liegt im  Vergleich zur CPU bei guten 50%.


Wie genau meinst du das. Zudem verwirrt mich die Grafik darüber ... läuft das ganze System jetzt mit einer Zusatzkarte für PhysX jetzt langsamer?

Was mich auch interessiert, ist ob mein NT genügen Reserven hat.
*
MB:* Asus P7P55D
*CPU:* i5-750 Standarttakt (vorr. demnächst 3,2 mal schauen was ohne Spannungserhöhung möglich ist)
*GPU:* HD5870
*NT:* CoolerMaster SilentrPro 500W


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Das besagt das, was es aussagt .

Aktives PhysX kostet extrem viel Leistung, egal wo es berechnet wird. Die CPU ist dafür so oder so zu schwach, mit einer dedizierten PhysX-Karte ist man aber im gut spielbaren Bereich. Ganz ohne PhysX läuft es deutlich schneller (was ja logisch sein sollte).

Das 500Watt-NT könnte reichen - kommt eben auf die Karte an, die du einbaust


----------



## noahking69 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Hoi, ..

Habe schon lange eine 5870 am laufen (asus)
nun hab ich eine 260er gtx dazugemacht und hab nach dem ganzen installieren auch im GPU-z unter 5870 PhysX aktiv,

beim jx3 benchmark keinen Haken setzen, sollte das gehen mit Hybrid?
(geht nehmlioch nicht)


BAtman hole ich mir erst.. ^^
muss ja auch arbeiten....

MFG, Noah


----------



## noahking69 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

hab das problem feststellen können, ab dem NV treiber 260.99 geht nix mit hybrid

p.s.:fluid mark geht zwar noch immer nicht, JX3 benchmark aber schon  -.-...


----------



## kaixy (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Hey 
Habe das auch mal gemacht mit den Neusten Nvidia Treibern 
Besitze die 5870 + 8800GTX 
[URL=http://img233.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntuum.png/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
was ist da los ? .. 
Monitor ist an der 5870 dann rechnet er den FluidMark Benchmark die PhysX über die CPU.. 
wenn ich aber den Monitor an die 88er packe rechnet er die GPU PhysX hoffe einer kann mir Helfen  
gruß


----------



## Marius517 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Mafia II] HowTo: AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarte für Apex-PhysX einrichten + Benchmarks*

Sehr geiles howto Genau dannach habe ich gesucht! PCGH Bestes forum dann kann ich ja Endlich meine alte 9600 GT wieder raus kramen und Mafia II und Metro wieder mit PhysX spielen 

Und @ Kaixy Haste in Der Nvidia Systemsteurung Die PhysX Berechnung auch auf Gpu Gestellt? Also HD 5870 An den Monitor und dann in die Nvdia Sytsemsteuerung?


----------

